# IDF Chefs?



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out, what's with the baggy IDF helmet covers?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14355205/displaymode/1176/rstry/14353701/

Anybody know?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Must be the new Israeli "homeboy" look? Ya' think?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

it's general issue for the Israeli grunts... serves a dual purpose... when deployed it will repel insects much like mosquito netting and it also blocks alot of the SUN to decrease dehydration...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> it's general issue for the Israeli grunts... serves a dual purpose... when deployed it will repel insects much like mosquito netting and it also blocks alot of the SUN to decrease dehydration...


It also breaks up the outline of the helmet to preserve yer noggin from snipers lookin for the outline of a helmet..........


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I was BSing...*



rustycompass said:


> it's general issue for the Israeli grunts... serves a dual purpose... when deployed it will repel insects much like mosquito netting and it also blocks alot of the SUN to decrease dehydration...


~ actually, I have no idea. I made that up & I was completely B.S.ing. It could be a blanket for a picnic for all I know. I thought FOR SURE someone would have called me on it...

:smt043 :smt003 :smt043


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

lol... well my best guess was for some kind of shading from the sun..


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

d'oh! Link went bad. But found this (scroll down)

http://www.cascoscoleccion.com/israel/isra404.htm

Now anyone good with Spanish?


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Alright, from http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-34304.html

_Another common helmet accessory is the "Mit'znefet" ("Clown Hat" in Hebrew), a camouflage net which is placed above the helmet in order to distort the helmet's typical rounded shape. The Mit'znefet is fully reversible - one side has woodland pattern and the other a desert pattern._

And

_While very simple, the Mitz'nefet is actually very effective, especially when the soldier is in the prone position with his head very visible. The Mitz'nefet is also a very effective hat and is often worn right on the head in order to protect from the sun. Combined with the IDF full body camouflage suit the Mitz'nefet is a high quality system adapted to the desert climate in the Middle East, which doesn't allow the usage of more complex system like Ghillie suits._

Scooter wins and Rustycompass gets honorable mention!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

That mili~photos is a cool site... :smt023


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*I wonder what the chefs of the IDF are preparing tonight....this IS about Israeli military chefs....right?:smt1099 *


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I wonder what the chefs of the IDF are preparing tonight....this IS about Israeli military chefs....right?:smt1099 *


aaah, :smt003 I saw that too, but I wuz saving it incase he called "BullS#*t" on my answer... :smt043 good stuff...

but I have to watch what I say b-cuz I am a terrible typer ?... typist ?... i kain't spel... o' never mind...


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I hope nobody thinks I actually thought they were chefs!

I may think that if it were the _French_ army :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nope, jus' messin w/ ya*



A_J said:


> I hope nobody thinks I actually thought they were chefs!
> 
> I may think that if it were the _French_ army :mrgreen:


... <~~~ :smt043

~ nope, not at all... :smt003 I was just bustin yur chops alittle bit.. :smt028


----------

